

Nokia to iPhone 5C - Imitation is the best form of flattery  - gianbasagre
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/nokia-immediately-mocks-new-iphone-on-twitter-2013-9

======
squidi
All been done before. iPod Shuffle: [http://images.apple.com/euro/ipod-
shuffle/images/hero2.jpg](http://images.apple.com/euro/ipod-
shuffle/images/hero2.jpg) iPod Classic 2009:
[http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/18mm44f9lif04jpg/ku-
medium.j...](http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/18mm44f9lif04jpg/ku-medium.jpg)

Surely this form of personalization must go back to the 1950s

~~~
salem
Back to cave men, I'm sure

